# Open Office Stopped Loading After X11 update?!



## fitzkil (Nov 13, 2006)

I had OpenOffice running no problems in my macbook. I think it was after I updated the X11, or maybe after I installed bootcamp, it just stopped loading... It starts to load then it shuts itself. Any help appreciated!


----------



## nixgeek (Nov 13, 2006)

Have you tried downloading the latest version of OpenOffice, deleting the old version and installing the new version?  I think the latest version is now 2.0.4.

You might also want to do a search for any .plist preference files associated with OpenOffice.  If you're running Tiger, you can use Spotlight to conduct the search.  Just type ".plist" and you should come up with a bunch of hits from your hard drive.  Any .plist file that says OpenOffice can be dumped.


----------



## Viro (Nov 13, 2006)

The 10.4.8 update kinda borked a few X11 apps. Matlab was one of them. I'm not surpised if this is the reason OpenOffice isn't loading up.

Perhaps it's time to give NeoOffice a try?


----------



## fitzkil (Nov 13, 2006)

There were no .plist files associated with Open Office, and I am running the latest version, I deleted the one I had and downloaded the latest version from their official site. Perhps I'll give NeoOffice a try. Is it stable? I read in their website that if you need something really stable you should stick to microsoft office...?! 
 Thanks for the help! I am new to mac, and this forum is pretty cool. Lots if useful tips.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Nov 13, 2006)

I want to say I remember something about some new font installed with either the X11 update or OpenOffice that was causing a conflict between then two... can't find any information on that now, though...


----------



## lurk (Nov 13, 2006)

I also just saw on the X11 list that they are releasing a new X11 to fix a bug introduced in the last update.  It may just fix your problem, they said it will be on Software Update in the next 24 hours.


----------



## bluedevils (Nov 13, 2006)

downloading new update to x11 and efi firmware


----------



## bciceron (Nov 14, 2006)

the latest X11 (coming with the EFI update) fixed it ... for me.


----------



## fitzkil (Nov 15, 2006)

I saw there is a new update but I have a download/ upload limit in my internet conection (really sucks) so I'll have to wait until next month to download it. I'm out of my quota... I think it should fix the prob. Thanks for all the info.


----------

